# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro pañuelos carta impresa en madrid

## MagoWinki

Hola, estoy interesado en comprar unos pañuelos con carta impresa, que vengan pañuelo con carta blanca y el de la carta impresa como minimo de 45x45 y tendria que ser en madrid. Un saludo

----------

